# Reaktion auf das Drücken von 'ENTER' auslösen



## ilona (1. Oktober 2003)

Hallo allesamt,

habe mal wieder ein eventuell kleines Problem und komme einfach nicht auf die Lösung:

Kurzbeschreibung: Ich habe ein Formular einer SelectBox, welche eine dynamsische Liste diverser User erzeugt,  zudem ein Input-Forumularfeld zur Suche nach Nachnamen plus Submit-Button 'Suche starten.'

Diesen 'Suche starten' - Button habe ich wie folgt definiert:
<1-- *<input type="submit" name="search" value="Suche starten" onClick="return resetUser()">*  -->
Dies funktioniert soweit auch wunderbar. Die untenstehende Funktion wird fehlerfrei ausgeführt.

Nun ist es ja so, dass die User gerne Text in das Input-Feld eingeben (in dem Fall also zur Suche nach einem Namen) und dann einfach 'ENTER' drücken. In dem Fall wird also der Submit-Button übergangen und die Funktion resetUser() natürlich nicht ausgeführt.

Also dachte ich mir, dass ich einfach das Input-Formularfeld wie folgt definiere:
<!-- *<input type="text" name="search_eingabe" size="15" onSubmit="return resetUser()">* -->
Die 'onSubmit'-Anweisung wird allerdings einfach übergangen Auch onBlur funktioniert nicht.

Bitte helft mir weiter: Wo habe ich hier ein Denkfehler?

Herzlichen Dank
Ilona


P.S.:
Hier noch die aufzurufende Funktion, welche eigentlich funktioniert.
<!-- <scrípt type="text/javascript language="javascript">
function resetUser()
    {
    alert (Die Selectbox wird zurückgesetzt);
    document.user_view.user_id.value="";
    }
</script> -->


----------



## Thomas Lindner (1. Oktober 2003)

Hallo, vielleicht gibt Dir dieses kurze Test Script einen Denkanstoss!


```
<script type="text/javascript" language="JavaScript1.2">
<!--
document.onkeyup = ausgabe
function ausgabe()
{
if(window.event.keyCode == 13)
{
alert("Enter gedrückt")
return false
}
}
//-->
</script>
```


----------



## ilona (1. Oktober 2003)

Mei, Du bist ein Schatz! Das war genau der Denkanstoß, den ich gebraucht hab.

Grüße aus München

Ilona


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (1. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

nur schnell eine Ergänzung, Thomas Skript ist so nur im IE lauffähig, da Gekko Browser das event.keycode nicht kennen - follgende Variante sollte im IE sowie in Gekkobrowsern laufen:


```
<html>
<head>
<script type="text/javascript" language="JavaScript1.2">
<!--

function ausgabe(ev)
{
    if(navigator.appName == "Netscape"){
        if(ev.which == 13){
            alert("NS: Enter gedrückt");
            return false;
        }
    }else if(navigator.appName == "Microsoft Internet Explorer"){
       if(window.event.keyCode == 13){
           alert("IE: Enter gedrückt");
            return false;   
       }
    }
}

document.onkeydown = ausgabe;
//-->
</script>

</head>
<body>

</body>
</html>
```

bye


----------



## Thomas Lindner (1. Oktober 2003)

Danke für die Verbesserung @ Crono...!

Habe daran nicht wirklich geadcht!


----------



## Stuck Mojo (2. Oktober 2003)

Aber warum? Sollte ein onsubmit an der richtigen Stelle (im Form-Tag) nicht auch reichen?  

Gruss
Jan


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (2. Oktober 2003)

Jep,

win onSubmit mit der richtigen Funktion würde auch Funktionieren...

bye


----------

